# How is panasonic lumix dmc-ls5 ?



## nvrmndryo (Oct 19, 2011)

How is panasonic lumix dmc-ls5 ?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 19, 2011)

looks like a nice entry level cam
5x optical zoom
optical image stabilization
720p recording


----------

